# Aero Seatbag Question



## PowerBiker (Sep 14, 2005)

I finally completed my ride, a grey BMC SL01 (61cm) when I purchased a matching grey Centaur grouppo for about $580 from totalcycling. Am I gloating justa bit, well yeah, but if you don't know already abot totalcycling, you have to see their deals. I guess it is true that most all of our (U.S.) distributors are really marking up the prices, it's not just trailtir. 
I also found this really hot aero seatbag from Jacobocycling.com. It looks really trick, and luxurious, it's supposedly lined with suede. But, $35 bucks for a "boutique" seatbag, I'm not sure. I sacrificed 3 weeks of prime summer ride time to scrounge for the best deal on Campy, so you know that I like/need a deal. But it does look really pro, and I've only seen one person with it, and that's in the Roadie fashion show, that goes on in Manhattans Central Park every summer weekend. And oh yeah, it looks really hot. 
Does anyone know any other sites where there are deals on it. Is it worth the price, or am I just cheap.








(Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this question, I picked the most general one.)


----------

